# So Sad



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

So sad....only 20 yrs old:
http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2008/1/31/workman_found_dead_in_lowes_parking_lot.html


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't blame yourself safety guy. No matter how much you train people it is up to them to protect themselves. Have heard and seen many of these sad stories. Always gets to me.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Goes back to "you can lead a horse to water"

I don't blame myself, He failed me by saying he would never work unsafe again, yet he did.
I am now using this incident as a learning tool for all future classes. Helps to bring realism to the subject when dealing with veterans of the trade as well as the green ones.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

At 20 years old, many guys think nothing will hurt or kill them. 

At 39, and after a couple of close calls, I know better.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I have this one rule that I always stick too.

You are your own health & safety guy, responsible for yourself & the safety of others around you &/or anybody that might get hurt/killed as a result of your actions.

As said before, you are not to blame, he failed himself & others around him.
Sad but true.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> At 20 years old, many guys think nothing will hurt or kill them.
> 
> At 39, and after a couple of close calls, I know better.


I think this has a LOT to do with it. 
We were ALL 20 once.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope that in your training you are graphic. If someone is running to the bathroom during your presentation…you know that you got your point across. You need to set a psychologically reference point of “if you don’t follow the rules this will happen to you”.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

John said:


> I hope that in your training you are graphic.


If you want graphic get a hold of the film "I Felt Comfortable" It's about a lineworker who came in contact with 7200 VAC because he was "comfortable" in his work environment, and took a shortcut. It did not cost him his life, but it did cost him and arm and a leg...literally, and a very long and painful recovery. There are some pretty graphic images of his recovery, if that doesn't drive the point home nothing will.

Complacency is our worst enemy, as soon as you get too comfortable you will get careless, and that is when costly accidents happen.


----------



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

> Complacency is our worst enemy, as soon as you get too comfortable you will get careless, and that is when costly accidents happen.


I always tell myself "as long as I am really careful and move slowly I am good". Well **** happens and **** is going to happen to me one day unless I smarten up and quite doing dangerous things just to "get it done".

Thanks for the post, I really need to keep this in my head every day.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

as someone who is just 21 years old, I have caught myself thinking I'm bullet proof more than once, especially now in the last year I've been within 1/16" of death because of my own stupidity, ok well twice my fault once not mine but thats another story all together.

This does go to show you though, no matter how much you teach someone they have to learn for themselves and alot of times they learn way too late.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I feel very bad about what happened. In no way should you blame yourself. 

I was very annoyed at a recent experience of mine. 4 of us went to a short call at a PSE&G switch yard in Newark,NJ. We were required to attend and sign off that we attended a 2 hour safety meeting. The shop (EII) handed out our paperwork to fill out as a power point slide show was started. I ignored the paperwork and paid attention to the presentation as I was seeing some new information. Half way thru I was told I needed to fill out the paperwork now (about 12 pages). After the presentation was over they asked if there were any questions. Ofcourse I asked if anything important was presented while I was filling out my papers. They simply answeared no.

They repeatedly stressed the importance of safety with words and contridict themselves with actions. The job was a easy gig but I am glad it was only 4 days.


----------

